# Just Bought 25rss



## munchkinmom (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Everyone!!! -









My DH and I just bought a 25RSS last month. Took it out for our first trip a couple of weeks ago and I fell in love with it immediately. We had my youngest daughter, her friend, our oldest son and my DH and I. Since it was so hot, I was worried about the air conditioning keeping us cool. I didn't have to worry at all because it was more than cool enough.

I wanted to thank aateater and egreg57 for recommending this website. I have already learned so much. Thank you.

I did want to know if there are any recommendations or hints anyone can give me about the 25RSS. I love it so far, but would be interested to hear about others' experiences with this model.

Thank you,


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi munchkinmom!

















 AND 









Enjoy your new Outback and Happy Camping,


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers and congrats on the 25rss. We really like ours too. It's a great combination of features and size for our family. That Egreg57 guy sure gets around.

Where you from?


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers!









We too really like our 25rss.


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Welcome Munchkinmom


----------



## munchkinmom (Sep 27, 2007)

campmg said:


> Welcome to Outbackers and congrats on the 25rss. We really like ours too. It's a great combination of features and size for our family. That Egreg57 guy sure gets around.
> 
> Where you from?


I am a born & bred Cali girl. I am from a little farming town about half way between San Francisco and Sacramento. We don't get as hot as AZ, but we do have very mild winters so we are able to camp year round. It is actually perfect weather and location for me here. 2.5 hrs to Lake Tahoe, 2 hrs to the ocean and 1 hr to San Francisco. Not too far from Napa Wine Valley. I absolutely love it here. There are so many camping choices to choose from. The one place I really want to try is Yosemite. Never camped there and I have heard to is amazing.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*to the Family!!!!*

We enjoyed our 25rss so much that we just "upgraded" to a 28krs - same floor plan (YIPPPPEEEE!!!) but with a cargo bay!!!
The 25rss is an awesome trailer with a great floorplan and its VERY livable on rainy, nasty, "inside" days. Enjoy!!!


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Welcome to the Outbackers and enjoy your New TT









obnj crew


----------



## Enumclawbackers (Jan 30, 2007)

Welcome to the Outbackers







You found a great bunch of people. This site really helped us out in making our decision on our 25Rss Outback. Everyone here is very willing to help with info. Welcome new outbacker


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

Welcome and congrats on the new tt. We love ours- and I'm happy to say that even after spending about 6 weeks on the road in it. We have done a few mods to suit our needs, but nothing major- quickie flush, added a tv, changed a closet to have shelving, added bunk railing things like that.
We absolutely love Yosemite. Its my favorite place to camp- last year we went over Christmas, and there was snow- so much nicer than stayin in warm LA area if you ask me. The park was nearly empty and it was beautiful- also easy to get a campsite!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers.com







Chime in often, we are a friendly bunch.
Congrats on your new TT

Thor

PS - Wayne I saw Tony take the flag at the Brickyard this year - amazing is all I can say


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

Welcome! You will love it---we have----------make sure you have the left and right rails on the correct side-----we just found out last week there is a difference---------------happy camping!


----------



## bobbyg123 (Oct 9, 2007)

We're also looking at the 25rss. What are you towing it with?

I'm torn between starting yet another boring towing thread and risking a "thread hi-jacking" violation.







How does this specific trailer (25rss) tow with a 1/2 ton pick trucks. It seems like one of the few TT/hybrids that's light enough to pull it off.


----------



## sabjr (Sep 17, 2007)

There is a difference?? Which is which? I just grab one and snap it on! We have had our 25RSS for about 2 months, been camping 4 times. We love ours too!



kmcfetters said:


> Welcome! You will love it---we have----------make sure you have the left and right rails on the correct side-----we just found out last week there is a difference---------------happy camping!


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers. and congratulations on your new Outback.


----------



## munchkinmom (Sep 27, 2007)

Bobbyg123 said:


> We're also looking at the 25rss. What are you towing it with?
> 
> I'm torn between starting yet another boring towing thread and risking a "thread hi-jacking" violation.
> 
> ...


using a k1500 1999 suburban. doesn't win any races, but gets the job done. just got back from camping at the coast and it hauled just fine.


----------

